# Extending all wedges to 9 iron length.



## jusme (Aug 5, 2016)

This weekend I will be extending all my wedges to the same length of the 9 iron. I have read a fair bit around this so know the basic changes and effects this will have on the likes of swingweights, flex, lie etc. Happy to change back if it does not work, or make the alterations not as severe. 

Reason - I play my irons at +1, 3 deg up. I'm pretty decent with my irons, but struggle more with the wedges. The wedges are standard of the peg. They just feel way too short on full shots. I feel bent over too much. It's an experiment I feel is worth taking, given it can be reversed. 

Anyone here any experience of doing this and what happened as a result?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 5, 2016)

Seems eminently sensible to me! As long as you (re-)calibrate your distances for half/3/4 and (maybe) full swing, then I'm pretty certain you'll be more comfortable.

Btw. Wedges are supposedly 'finesse' clubs, so rarely used for full shots!


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2016)

I have all my wedges at PW length I find anything shorter just leaves me bent over far too much and also reaching down to hit the ball so had them all built at that one length. Makes it far easier for me to keep my posture and body angles, both with shorter and full shots. Only time I really find myself gripping down is from greenside sand. Definitely works for me, let us know how you get on

There again if you read other threads on here theres no point having clubs custom fit at all


----------



## jusme (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks, will certainly keep you updated as to progress. I expect of course for there to be a relearning period before I truly get a sense of whether it was a good move. 

Foxholer - should have stated the discomfort is not just on full shots, but equally so on any partial shot that is more than a chip. Its not solely a fix for full swing with wedges. 

I expect to be gripping down anytime I am near (within chipping range) or around the green, I could be wrong. Time will tell.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 7, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			Wedges are supposedly 'finesse' clubs, so rarely used for full shots! 

Click to expand...

This is one of those things we all hear but I don't think its 100% correct. I have full wedge distances for all my wedges and use them all the time at the par 3 course. I had full, 3/4 and 1/2 distances for all my wedges and used the most appropriate one.

I say full as being about 80/90% as 100% is all out shot to go further than normal. Something I only ever use if absolutely necessary.

Maybe its 90% correct?


----------



## delc (Aug 8, 2016)

I have shortened all my more lofted wedges by 1/2 inch apart from the PW.  Think you get more control and less going right down the grip to play short finesse shots by doing this.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 9, 2016)

With shorter clubs you should be playing the ball closer with a steeper swing plane.  maybe you are playing the ball to far away which is making you bend so much.


----------

